# PAKISTAN ORDNANCE FACTORIES EXPORTS HIT $100M FOR CURRENT YEAR



## nadeemkhan110

Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif inspecting one of the competitors seeking to secure Pakistan's standard rifle requirement. Photo credit: ISPR

Bilal Khan -
*PAKISTAN ORDNANCE FACTORIES EXPORTS HIT $100M FOR CURRENT YEAR*
enforcement agencies, and civil defense markets in a number of markets, especially the Arab Gulf and Africa. Mr. Hussain’s statements confirm that POF has a noteworthy level of potential, one that could – if supported – transform it into an industry leading vendor.

Long-term growth and success will be dependent on how successfully POF and its product offerings are modernized and brought up to emerging standards. Having signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Sir Meccanica, an industrial vendor specializing in providing systems for manufacturing, it seems POF is in the process of upgrading its production facilities. The current assault (and battle) rifle competition being held by the Pakistan Army could also result in POF managing a new rifle design, one that could fully supplant its legacy Heckler and Koch G-3 line.

It will be interesting to see if the Pakistan Army’s assault rifle program involves a commercial offset clause. While it is expected that POF will produce the selected design under license, it would be different to see overseas vendors link POF into their respective supply chains. For example, as part of an offset package POF could be contracted to produce specific components for a vendor’s entire assault/battle rifle line. This avenue could potentially be another long-term revenue source for POF.
Source: http://quwa.org/2016/08/23/pakistan-ordnance-factories-exports-hit-100m-current-year/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Need to work on small arms &special purpose setup ammunition. make what u got more it more lethal.


----------



## Arsalan

Proper policy and management can and will increase it multi fold. Plus it is a HUGE market as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Makes me sad too knowing what caused this increase in exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

RAMPAGE said:


> Makes me sad too knowing what caused this increase in exports.


What was it in your view?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Arsalan said:


> What was it in your view?


Yemen conflict, Iraqi Sunni-Shia and then ISIS-Shia conflict and Boko Haram insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RAMPAGE

Sodium said:


> POF not exporting weapons and explosives to ISIS or other terror organisations like India. So what makes you sad since our arms supports peacekeeping activities by regular armed forces.


I didn't say they did. But I think they did supply it to KSA and Iraq.

Not against this sort of trade and this is going to be the much needed lifeline that POF desperately needed but I'd be much more happier supplying arms and ammo to professional armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Sodium said:


> POF not exporting weapons and explosives to ISIS or other terror organisations like India. So what makes you sad since our arms supports peacekeeping activities by regular armed forces.


Complete BS. India didn't export any military equipment to ISIS.
Last year India exported $330 million worth of military hardware, mainly to Asian and African nations.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/07/the-future-of-indias-defense-exports/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saim hasan

RAMPAGE said:


> Makes me sad too knowing what caused this increase in exports.


what is cause sir , i am curious to know..... although it is beneficial for pakistan economy


----------



## Arsalan

RAMPAGE said:


> Yemen conflict, Iraqi Sunni-Shia and then ISIS-Shia conflict and Boko Haram insurgency.


We were not selling these arms to ISIS or to parties in Shia Sunni conflict anyway but still this is how this business is. You cannot sell arms in a peaceful world. Why else you think US pokes its nose everywhere?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Anyone know what our total military exports were last year?


----------



## nadeemkhan110

nadeemkhan110 said:


> Pakistan Army could also result in POF managing a new rifle design, one that could fully supplant its legacy Heckler and Koch G-3 line


I think they are going to get Heckler and Koch to replace G-3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Masha Allah 

Any news about our Future Assault Rifle.. ??


----------



## Army research

Thread for future rifle exists


----------



## shah1398

Anxiously waiting for the day when our defense related exports would surpass our defense spending. Too much wishful thinking but surely doable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hawksway4

its a baby step in the market of defense equipment. We are doing $100 Million and India $300 Million export. whereas US, Russia and China are doing it in 10s of Billions of Dollars


----------



## Rocky rock

What's the sale amount by #HIT "Heavy Industries Taxila" And PAC "Pakistan Aeronautical Complex"?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rocky rock said:


> What's the sale amount by #HIT "Heavy Industries Taxila" And PAC "Pakistan Aeronautical Complex"?



PAC Secured Orders of 
$560 Million for selling 16 JF-17 to Myanmar
$25 Million initial payment by Nigeria for 3 JF-17 

Super Mushak was orderd by Nigeria (10) Turkey and Qatar (10) no detail about payment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

hawksway4 said:


> its a baby step in the market of defense equipment. We are doing $100 Million and India $300 Million export. whereas US, Russia and China are doing it in 10s of Billions of Dollars



This 100 mil is just for POF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

Muhammad Omar said:


> PAC Secured Orders of
> $560 Million for selling 16 JF-17 to Myanmar
> $25 Million initial payment by Nigeria for 3 JF-17
> 
> Super Mushak was orderd by Nigeria (10) Turkey and Qatar (10) no detail about payment



$560 Million for 16 JF-17? one Thunder at cost of $35 Million?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rocky rock said:


> $560 Million for 16 JF-17? one Thunder at cost of $35 Million?



Yes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

shah1398 said:


> Anxiously waiting for the day when our defense related exports would surpass our defense spending. Too much wishful thinking but surely doable.


That is difficult but doable for Pakistan. Just to put in context USA exported defence equipment for $23 billion while imported only $0.9 billion worth of defence items in 2014, however US defence budget for the same year was $526.6 billion. So the spending far exceeds exports or earnings. 

However Pakistan through R&D, JV-ventures, ToT can acquire technologies and export high quality products through proper marketing. Pakistan should target Muslim and developing countries by providing them low cost and *quality products* by ensuring the continued support and consistent policies. But also aim for products of such quality that even developed countries would like to have in their inventories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Long way to go ... long way to go

By *Nationalizing auto sector* (auto/engine/motor/100% local parts), we can generate *160 Billion *by sale/replacement of 40 million cars/bus/truck in our own country - simply taking foreign vehicles off the road over 4-8 year period

40,000,000 Million cars x $4000 USD = 160 Billion Dollars
Note there are 180 Million people in Pakistan

It would boost the investment in Defense sector, which in return could also mean more sales in Military vehicles internationally

Buyer for Auto / Truck / Bus - 190 Countries, in Pakistan alone we have 180 million people customers
Buyer for JF17 Thunder - 1-10 countries

Profits overall are higher in Auto Sector (considering we control rights to sale in Pakistan our own country)

While profit of 500,000,000 Million is great mile stone our true potential is
160,000,000,000 Billion dollars which have not tapped into yet (Just from national sales)

Majority of the $ goes out of Pakistan every thing we buy 

none pakistani auto product 

none pakistani bus 

none pakistani motor bike


----------



## Rocky rock

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yes..



How could it cost that Much while F-16 cost from $25 to $35 Million?


----------



## muhammadali233

Gregor Clegane said:


> Complete BS. India didn't export any military equipment to ISIS.
> Last year India exported $330 million worth of military hardware, mainly to Asian and African nations.
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2016/07/the-future-of-indias-defense-exports/


the fuse wires and other important ingredients used to make homemade bombs used ISIS were of Indian origin,you can't deny that as proofs are filled on the internet.
No one asked you about TOTAL Indian defence exports,as we are talking about only the small arms and ammunition manufacturer POF,so you have anything on that do bring that up.
POF managed to score 100million$ sales,PAC scored 100 MFI-17 and 18 JFT(3 for Nigeria and ~15 Myanmar)that equates to like what 500million$ in sales to say the least?JFT for Sri lanka will be the real icing, adding another almost another 1 squadron on order.
Karachi Shipping also scored some sales to manufacture boats for Nigeria,5 million$ that.
HIT is going real slow idk why?Nothing heard about in sales for like 2 years.Real poor performance.
Overall 2 good years for the Weapons industry,600-700mil$ will give the much needed kickstart to the industry.



hawksway4 said:


> its a baby step in the market of defense equipment. We are doing $100 Million and India $300 Million export. whereas US, Russia and China are doing it in 10s of Billions of Dollars


Ever bothered to read the whole article.POF is 1 sector of the industry out of 10 major.
India had a total of 330 million$ in sales,while POF had alone 100mil$ in sales.which is again a small arms manufacturer and doesn't deals in very expensive stuff.



Rocky rock said:


> How could it cost that Much while F-16 cost from $25 to $35 Million?


Who told you so?A new F-16 cost around 60-80 million$ that is why pak wanted subsidy to reduce the price to 35million$.



Muhammad Omar said:


> PAC Secured Orders of
> $560 Million for selling 16 JF-17 to Myanmar
> $25 Million initial payment by Nigeria for 3 JF-17
> 
> Super Mushak was orderd by Nigeria (10) Turkey and Qatar (10) no detail about payment


Heard from an official that a total order for turkey will be more than 50.As it is going to replace its ageing basic trainers with this one.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Long way to go ... long way to go
> 
> By *Nationalizing auto sector* (auto/engine/motor/100% local parts), we can generate *160 Billion *by sale/replacement of 40 million cars/bus/truck in our own country - simply taking foreign vehicles off the road over 4-8 year period
> 
> 40,000,000 Million cars x $4000 USD = 160 Billion Dollars
> Note there are 180 Million people in Pakistan
> 
> It would boost the investment in Defense sector, which in return could also mean more sales in Military vehicles internationally
> 
> Buyer for Auto / Truck / Bus - 190 Countries, in Pakistan alone we have 180 million people customers
> Buyer for JF17 Thunder - 1-10 countries
> 
> Profits overall are higher in Auto Sector (considering we control rights to sale in Pakistan our own country)
> 
> While profit of 500,000,000 Million is great mile stone our true potential is
> 160,000,000,000 Billion dollars which have not tapped into yet (Just from national sales)
> 
> Majority of the $ goes out of Pakistan every thing we buy
> 
> none pakistani auto product
> 
> none pakistani bus
> 
> none pakistani motor bike


that is pretty much not doable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Myanmar has denied any purchase of JF-17.
You can ask the admin of the largest Myanmar defence page yourself:
http://mmmilitary.blogspot.in/?m=1

This can also be gauged by the fact that PAC which announced mushak sale as soon as it was signed has not uttered a single word on Myanmar as the deal got busted.
There has been ZERO official confirmation of sale.


----------



## That Guy

Gregor Clegane said:


> Myanmar has denied any purchase of JF-17.
> You can ask the admin of the largest Myanmar defence page yourself:
> http://mmmilitary.blogspot.in/?m=1
> 
> This can also be gauged by the fact that PAC which announced mushak sale as soon as it was signed has not uttered a single word on Myanmar as the deal got busted.
> There has been ZERO official confirmation of sale.


A blogspot? Okay.


----------



## muhammadali233

Gregor Clegane said:


> Myanmar has denied any purchase of JF-17.
> You can ask the admin of the largest Myanmar defence page yourself:
> http://mmmilitary.blogspot.in/?m=1
> 
> This can also be gauged by the fact that PAC which announced mushak sale as soon as it was signed has not uttered a single word on Myanmar as the deal got busted.
> There has been ZERO official confirmation of sale.


listen up why don't you blow me?
Myanmar defence spokesperson is admin,you are very bright,i see.@Horus,please announce that Pak just denied the sale of F-22 which was pitched to us by LM.
Myanmar largest defence page"blog" is Indian origin,nice.anyways
The deal is almost done,tho the industry said it was an asian country and sri lanka and Myanmar were the only countries which first visited and showed interest on the facility and on the air show.They are waiting for the B model and why don't you ask the Mynmaar guys on this forum yourself?
PAC never announces a sale,defence ministry does,in the latest interview the minister said what i told earlier,you can listen to that yourself.
When PAC will utter a word on the sale of JFT or K8 on the occasion of deal inking of Super Mushak.
I agree there is zero confirm from both the side but i will mention you later when the thread is opened about that.



That Guy said:


> A blogspot? Okay.


Sir BIGGEST and the largest defence Blog!Which has 2 pages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gregor Clegane

That Guy said:


> A blogspot? Okay.


Your own Windjammer was forced to admit that the sale of JF-17 to Myanmar has been held up and gave excuse of lack of accord with China.
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-and-srilanka-to-revive-the-talks-on-jf-17.443476/page-2

In fact Myanmar has gotten very close to India in past 3 years and even allowed Indian SF ops inside Myanmar.
Just last week Indian foreign minister visited Myanmar and today Myanmar president will visit India and sign defence agreements.
India sold $50 million naval radars to Myanmar in 2014-15.


----------



## That Guy

Gregor Clegane said:


> Your own Windjammer was forced to admit that the sale of JF-17 to Myanmar has been held up and gave excuse of lack of accord with China.
> In fact Myanmar has gotten very close to India in past 3 years and even allowed Indian SF ops inside Myanmar.
> Just last week Indian foreign


Because blogs and members of a forum are such good sources of information. I have respect for @Windjammer , but I'd rather listen to what the official word is.

So far as I know, Myanmar is a confirmed customer, and delivery will start in 2017. The same thing with Nigeria, whom has already not only confirmed the deal, but has already set aside money, and prepared an air base for the sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

That Guy said:


> Because blogs and members of a forum are such good sources of information. I have respect for @Windjammer , but I'd rather listen to what the official word is.
> 
> So far as I know, Myanmar is a confirmed customer, and delivery will start in 2017. The same thing with Nigeria, whom has already not only confirmed the deal, but has already set aside money, and prepared an air base for the sale.


It is not a confirmed customer, in fact there has been zero official statements in the matter.
Even Sino defence forum members have heavy doubts the customer is Myanmar.


----------



## That Guy

Gregor Clegane said:


> It is not a confirmed customer, in fact there has been zero official statements in the matter.
> Even Sino defence forum members have heavy doubts the customer is Myanmar.


We'll see. It's only a year away, let's wait until then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gregor Clegane

muhammadali233 said:


> listen up why don't you blow me?
> Myanmar defence spokesperson is admin,you are very bright,i see.@Horus,please announce that Pak just denied the sale of F-22 which was pitched to us by LM.
> Myanmar largest defence page"blog" is Indian origin,nice.anyways
> The deal is almost done,tho the industry said it was an asian country and sri lanka and Myanmar were the only countries which first visited and showed interest on the facility and on the air show.They are waiting for the B model and why don't you ask the Mynmaar guys on this forum yourself?
> PAC never announces a sale,defence ministry does,in the latest interview the minister said what i told earlier,you can listen to that yourself.
> When PAC will utter a word on the sale of JFT or K8 on the occasion of deal inking of Super Mushak.
> I agree there is zero confirm from both the side but i will mention you later when the thread is opened about that.
> 
> 
> Sir BIGGEST and the largest defence Blog!Which has 2 pages


ROFL.
Myanmar defence weapons is fully in Burmese and all it's subscribers are Burmese.It is by far the largest.
https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/

Your defence minister never mentioned anything about Myanmar.

I fact your PAC was red faced after Iraq cancelled purchase of Mushshak as confirmed by fatman17

https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/

Myanmar to did the same


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Gregor Clegane said:


> In fact Myanmar has gotten very close to India in past 3 years and even allowed Indian SF ops inside Myanmar.


That never happened. Myanmar rejected claims of any Indian SF operation on their soil.



Gregor Clegane said:


> Last year India exported $330 million worth of military hardware, mainly to Asian and African nations.


You do realize this is just for POF which mostly manufactures small arms.

If you include HIT, PAC, IDS, AWC, SATUMA and ect... then the number can easily surpass 2-3 billion dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Gregor Clegane said:


> ROFL.
> Myanmar defence weapons is fully in Burmese and all it's subscribers are Burmese.It is by far the largest.
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Your defence minister never mentioned anything about Myanmar.
> 
> I fact your PAC was red faced after Iraq cancelled purchase of Mushshak as confirmed by fatman17
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Myanmar to did the same



*Fighter jets worth $560m ordered last year, says magazine*

http://frontiermyanmar.net/en/news/fighter-jets-worth-560m-bought-last-year

Now Scoot

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hussain0216

Gregor Clegane said:


> ROFL.
> Myanmar defence weapons is fully in Burmese and all it's subscribers are Burmese.It is by far the largest.
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Your defence minister never mentioned anything about Myanmar.
> 
> I fact your PAC was red faced after Iraq cancelled purchase of Mushshak as confirmed by fatman17
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Myanmar to did the same



Calm your panties indian 

Let us worry about the manufacture and sale of jets

You keep trying to get the Tejas up and running


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> That never happened. Myanmar rejected claims of any Indian SF operation on their soil.
> 
> 
> You do realize this is just for POF which mostly manufactures small arms.
> 
> If you include HIT, PAC, IDS, AWC, SATUMA and ect... then the number can easily surpass 2-3 billion dollars.


Lol.POF always accounted for greater than 50% of Pakistan's defence export according to your own MoDP yearbook.
HIT, IDS, SATUMA have barely produced anything in last few years.
As for Myanmar, there denial is no different from Pakistan's denial that US operated drones from Jacocabad base.Both, had to deny them to prevent public embarrassment 


Muhammad Omar said:


> *Fighter jets worth $560m ordered last year, says magazine*
> 
> http://frontiermyanmar.net/en/news/fighter-jets-worth-560m-bought-last-year
> 
> Now Scoot


LMAO.
Entire Frontier Myanmar report is based on a article by a low grade blog, Defenceupdate.in


----------



## muhammadali233

Gregor Clegane said:


> Lol.POF always accounted for greater than 50% of Pakistan's defence export according to your own MoDP yearbook.
> HIT, IDS, SATUMA have barely produced anything in last few years.
> As for Myanmar, there denial is no different from Pakistan's denial that US operated drones from Jacocabad base.Both, had to deny them to prevent public embarrassment
> 
> LMAO.
> Entire Frontier Myanmar report is based on a article by a low grade blog, Defenceupdate.in


You trying to hard now,stop,you are making yourself look like an idiot.
Defenceupdate.in





Whereas the article posted on burmese website posted 4 days earlier 





@waz please give warning to this idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghazwa e Hind

Pakistan Army should work on small arms which can create heavy impact in infantry warfare. Such as grenade launchers. Automatic heavy mortars. Mobile rocket launching systems. We have to invent new weapons for increasing our firepower.


----------



## Gregor Clegane

muhammadali233 said:


> You trying to hard now,stop,you are making yourself look like an idiot.
> Defenceupdate.in
> View attachment 328656
> 
> Whereas the article posted on burmese website posted 4 days earlier
> 
> View attachment 328657
> 
> @waz please give warning to this idiot.


ROFL are you blind your own attached pic days the Myanmar article is quoting Defence Update.


View attachment 328657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Gregor Clegane said:


> ROFL are you blind your own attached pic days the Myanmar article is quoting Defence Update.
> 
> 
> View attachment 328657


You said it "article by a low grade blog, Defenceupdate.in"
whereas it was from a respectable authentic source http://defense-update.com/20160111_jf17.html, not a shitty indian def blog you stated earlier.
Checkmate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gregor Clegane

muhammadali233 said:


> you seriously are a RETARD,you said it "article by a low grade blog, Defenceupdate.in"
> whereas it was from a respectable authentic source http://defense-update.com/20160111_jf17.html, not a shitty indian def blog you stated earlier.
> Checkmate.


ROFL.
Defence Update.in is a subsidiary of defence update.com
Original Defence Update report was copied from trashcan Pakistani news channel 92 TV.


----------



## muhammadali233

Gregor Clegane said:


> ROFL.
> Defence Update.in is a subsidiary of defence update.com
> Original Defence Update report was copied from trashcan Pakistani news channel 92 TV.


you are trying to hard.


----------



## Gregor Clegane

muhammadali233 said:


> you are trying to hard.


You are failing epicly


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hawksway4 said:


> its a baby step in the market of defense equipment. We are doing $100 Million and India $300 Million export. whereas US, Russia and China are doing it in 10s of Billions of Dollars



This 100 million doesn't include PAC or other groups.



muhammadali233 said:


> you are trying to hard.



He is a dumb *** bharti troll.



Gregor Clegane said:


> ROFL.
> Myanmar defence weapons is fully in Burmese and all it's subscribers are Burmese.It is by far the largest.
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Your defence minister never mentioned anything about Myanmar.
> 
> I fact your PAC was red faced after Iraq cancelled purchase of Mushshak as confirmed by fatman17
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Myanmar to did the same



And the Iraq, Nigeria,qatari etc deals were confirmed 2 days back by our Defense Production Minister..

100+ SMs week sold in last 2 years.



Gregor Clegane said:


> ROFL.
> Myanmar defence weapons is fully in Burmese and all it's subscribers are Burmese.It is by far the largest.
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Your defence minister never mentioned anything about Myanmar.
> 
> I fact your PAC was red faced after Iraq cancelled purchase of Mushshak as confirmed by fatman17
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Myanmar to did the same



Myanmar also operates dozens of our tanks. . Tamks, APC were also exported to Nigeria. .. even Bangladesh uses our KRL-122 and Tank Buster ATGMs etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This 100 million doesn't include PTCL or other groups.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a dumb *** bharti troll.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Iraq, Nigeria,qatari etc deals were confirmed 2 days back by our Defense Production Minister..
> 
> 100+ SMs week sold in last 2 years.


I am talking about JF-17s and all Mushak sales to Qatar & Turkey were linked in 2016-17 financial year, this thread is about 2015-16, slothhead.
I am not including $100 million sale of naval vessels to Vietnam in India's 2015-16 exports of $330 million as it was signed in 2016-17 financial year.


----------



## muhammadali233

Gregor Clegane said:


> You are failing epicly


i don't want to ruin this thread thats all and btw can you tell where defupdates.in said it was sub of real defupdate?
also where 92news come with news with defupdates as its source
you didn't provided a single source,which means you are not worth the debate.
you are the one who is brainfarting for the last 2 days and cant handle the burn
Unfortunately you need to call fifa to help you with your butthurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gregor Clegane

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This 100 million doesn't include PTCL or other groups.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a dumb *** bharti troll.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Iraq, Nigeria,qatari etc deals were confirmed 2 days back by our Defense Production Minister..
> 
> 100+ SMs week sold in last 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar also operates dozens of our tanks. . Tamks, APC were also exported to Nigeria. .. even Bangladesh uses our KRL-122 and Tank Buster ATGMs etc


Myanmar doesn't operate a single Pakistani made Al Khalid or any Apcs
It only operates CHINESE made VT-1As



muhammadali233 said:


> i don't want to ruin this thread thats all and btw can you tell where defupdates.in said it was sub of real defupdate?
> also where 92news come with news with defupdates as its source
> you didn't provided a single source,which means you are not worth the debate.
> you are the one who is brainfarting for the last 2 days and cant handle the burn
> Unfortunately you need to call fifa to help you with your butthurt.


Tamar Eshel himself admitted his source was Pakistani media.You can ask him yourself:
https://mobile.twitter.com/defenceupdate


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gregor Clegane said:


> Myanmar doesn't operate a single Pakistani made Al Khalid or any Apcs
> It only operates CHINESE made VT-1As



PapI VT-1 is an export variant of AK..

And you are too stupid to know that.


----------



## Gregor Clegane

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PapI VT-1 is an export variant of AK..
> 
> And you are too stupid to know that.


VT-1A is manufactured entirely in China not in Pakistan.
Pakistan managed to produce only 2 Al Khalids last year.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gregor Clegane said:


> I am talking about JF-17s and all Mushak sales to Qatar & Turkey were linked in 2016-17 financial year, this thread is about 2015-16, slothhead.



Pappu qatari, nigeria,Iraq etc had placed orders in 2015.

Pappu PAC sold 100+ SMS in last 2 years not 2016.

Turkey will procure 50+ and the deal is in final stages.

Pappu JF has already been sold and deliveries will start from 2017.




> I am not including $100 million sale of naval vessels to Vietnam in India's 2015-16 exports of $330 million.



Pappu your paper revealed the total sales. 

Pappu 100 million is the exports by Pakistan Ordinance Factorise alone and not including other industries.


----------



## hussain0216

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This 100 million doesn't include PTCL or other groups.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a dumb *** bharti troll.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Iraq, Nigeria,qatari etc deals were confirmed 2 days back by our Defense Production Minister..
> 
> 100+ SMs week sold in last 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar also operates dozens of our tanks. . Tamks, APC were also exported to Nigeria. .. even Bangladesh uses our KRL-122 and Tank Buster ATGMs etc



I know that the Nigerian and Qatari deals have been confirmed and we are working on the Turkish deal

However is there any update on Iraq, the deal with them had been confirmed until they were thrown into chaos with ISIS is the deal still on pending payment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gregor Clegane said:


> VT-1A is manufactured entirely in China not in Pakistan.
> Pakistan managed to produce only 2 Al Khalids last year.



Pappu doesn't matter because NORINCO and HIT have joint marketing teams and profits are divided..

PappI Pakistan has already around 600 AKs and is now working on AK2 hence no need to produce more AKIs.


----------



## Gregor Clegane

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pappu qatari, nigeria,Iraq etc had placed orders in 2015.
> 
> Pappu PAC sold 100+ SMS in last 2 years not 2016.
> 
> Turkey will procure 50+ and the deal is in final stages.
> 
> Pappu JF has already been sold and deliveries will start from 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pappu your paper revealed the total sales.
> 
> Pappu 100 million is the exports by Pakistan Ordinance Factorise alone and not including other industries.


ROFL.Indian export of $330 million are for 2015-16 financial year only and Vietnam sale was inked in May 2016 i.e. 2016-17 financial year.

Based on MoDP year books since 2005 POF has accounted for >50% of your exports for every year.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hussain0216 said:


> I know that the Nigerian and Qatari deals have been confirmed and we are working on the Turkish deal
> 
> However is there any update on Iraq, the deal with them had been confirmed until they were thrown into chaos with ISIS is the deal still on pending payment?



Didn't you watch Defense Production Ministers interview ? Iraq deal was confirmed.


----------



## Gregor Clegane

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pappu qatari, nigeria,Iraq etc had placed orders in 2015.
> 
> Pappu PAC sold 100+ SMS in last 2 years not 2016.
> 
> Turkey will procure 50+ and the deal is in final stages.
> 
> Pappu JF has already been sold and deliveries will start from 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pappu your paper revealed the total sales.
> 
> Pappu 100 million is the exports by Pakistan Ordinance Factorise alone and not including other industries.


ROFL.Indian export of $330 million are for 2015-16 financial year only and Vietnam sale was inked in May 2016 i.e. 2016-17 financial year.

Based on MoDP year books since 2005 POF has accounted for >50% of your exports for every year.

Qatar finalized mushshak only in July 2016 when it made it's first payment through HSBC exam service.(See IHS Jane's July catalogue)

Iraq gas cancelled purchase of Mushshak according to your own fatman17

https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-and-iraq-to-enhance-defence-cooperation.426102/


----------



## hussain0216

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Didn't you watch Defense Production Ministers interview ? Iraq deal was confirmed.



Err ive Tivo'd it

But its good its confirmed, iraq was thrown into turmoil over the last two years and its good they are getting back on track

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Gregor Clegane said:


> Myanmar doesn't operate a single Pakistani made Al Khalid or any Apcs
> It only operates CHINESE made VT-1As
> 
> 
> Tamar Eshel himself admitted his source was Pakistani media.You can ask him yourself:
> https://mobile.twitter.com/defenceupdate


Listen Pappu this id made 22 tweets till date and none related to the shiz you talking about,please don't post absurd sources,post direct links.
you are destroying the thread with your nonsense butt hurt.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gregor Clegane said:


> ROFL.Indian export of $330 million are for 2015-16 financial year only and Vietnam sale was inked in May 2016 i.e. 2016-17 financial year.
> 
> Based on MoDP year books since 2005 POF has accounted for >50% of your exports for every year.



Pappu Pak exported 300+ million worth weapons back in 2008


https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-defence-exports-300million.12807/


Pappu it was 500 million just a year later.. and POF alone exported 100 million worth small arms etc last year alone excluding PAC,HIT,IO,KSY etc etc

Time to commit suicide pappu.


Pappu 85-90+% of local needs are also fulfilled by our own industries unlike india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gregor Clegane said:


> ROFL.Indian export of $330 million are for 2015-16 financial year only and Vietnam sale was inked in May 2016 i.e. 2016-17 financial year.
> 
> Based on MoDP year books since 2005 POF has accounted for >50% of your exports for every year.
> 
> Qatar finalized mushshak only in July 2016 when it made it's first payment through HSBC exam service.(See IHS Jane's July catalogue)
> 
> Iraq gas cancelled purchase of Mushshak according to your own fatman17
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-and-iraq-to-enhance-defence-cooperation.426102/



Pappu fatman isn't our defence minister .. Pappu 100+ SMS were sold in the last 2 years and not this year according to Pakistans DEFENSE PRODUCTION MINISTER. 

Pappu I know its causing massive rectum burns. . Use burnol.


----------



## Gregor Clegane

muhammadali233 said:


> Listen Pappu this id made 22 tweets till date and none related to the shiz you talking about,please don't post absurd sources,post direct links.
> you are destroying the thread with your nonsense butt hurt.


He always responds to DM.Why don't you ask him?
I can give his Facebook page to you if you want


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pappu Pak exported 300+ million worth weapons back in 2008
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-defence-exports-300million.12807/


That was because while a lot of deals were inked during Sri Lankan civil war they most got cancelled as war ended and Also Sri Lanka encountered massive faults in Pakistani products and the fact that many Pakistani exports were just 're exports of second hand systems acquired from e.Europe.



> Colombo is likely to raise the issue of faulty weapons supplied to it. A major problem faced by Sri Lankan forces was that of electronic fuses for bombs supplied by Pakistan. Of the 500 fuses of types AB-103 and AB-104 supplied by Pakistan earlier, 200 were found faulty because of which Sri Lankan forces suffered reverses against the Tamil rebels.


http://www.kuna.net.kw/ArticlePrintPage.aspx?id=1712176&language=en

uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idINCOL48742420090715?irpc=932



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pappu fatman isn't our defence minister .. Pappu 100+ SMS were sold in the last 2 years and not this year according to Pakistans DEFENSE PRODUCTION MINISTER.
> 
> Pappu I know its causing massive rectum burns. . Use burnol.


Again both 2008, 2009 exports plummeted as Sri Lanka cancelled all deals after war ended.
uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idINCOL48742420090715?irpc=932

BTW even Iraqi 2014, 2015, 2016 budgets there is zero mention of Mushshak even though they described in detail even purchases of small quantities of ammunition.

Desert Shutter probably got his twat clogged after reading a dose of reality.


----------



## Tipu7

Thread is about Pakistan Arms export.
If you want to discuss yours, open separate thread. Don't spread pollution here.
No more derailing, other wise I will report you to mods for off topic discussion and ban you for good. 


Gregor Clegane said:


> He always responds to DM.Why don't you ask him?
> I can give his Facebook page to you if you want
> That was because while a lot of deals were inked during Sri Lankan civil war they most got cancelled as war ended and Also Sri Lanka encountered massive faults in Pakistani products and the fact that many Pakistani exports were just 're exports of second hand systems acquired from e.Europe.
> 
> 
> http://www.kuna.net.kw/ArticlePrintPage.aspx?id=1712176&language=en
> 
> uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idINCOL48742420090715?irpc=932

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gregor Clegane said:


> Dull head, Profit sharing is only for HIT made Al Khalids, so far HIT has failed to sell a single one.



Dumbass in 2012 HIT ando NORINCO signed a deal of joint marketing 

http://tribune.com.pk/story/462962/defence-production-hit-norinco-sign-marketing-sale-deal/


> Also Ukraine has supllied only 450 engines for al Khalid including spares so the number is no where near 600.




Dumbass HIT produced 450+ AKs till 2014 alone. . You are too retarded to know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Tipu7 said:


> Thread is about Pakistan Arms export.
> If you want to discuss yours, open separate thread. Don't spread pollution here.
> No more derailing, other wise I will report you to mods for off topic discussion and ban you for good.


All my posts are related to Pakistani arms exports, kiddo.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gregor Clegane said:


> He always responds to DM.Why don't you ask him?
> I can give his Facebook page to you if you want
> That was because while a lot of deals were inked during Sri Lankan civil war they most got cancelled as war ended and Also Sri Lanka encountered massive faults in Pakistani products and the fact that many Pakistani exports were just 're exports of second hand systems acquired from e.Europe.
> 
> 
> http://www.kuna.net.kw/ArticlePrintPage.aspx?id=1712176&language=en
> 
> uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idINCOL48742420090715?irpc=932
> 
> 
> Again both 2008, 2009 exports plummeted as Sri Lanka cancelled all deals after war ended.
> uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idINCOL48742420090715?irpc=932
> 
> BTW even Iraqi 2014, 2015, 2016 budgets there is zero mention of Mushshak even though they described in detail even purchases of small quantities of ammunition.
> 
> Desert Shutter probably got his twat clogged after reading a dose of reality.



Lmao shyt head can't accept the reality.


@Areesh checkout this clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gregor Clegane said:


> Desert Shitter, As said it was for HIT made Al Khalids only.And Pakistan has failed to export even one.
> ROFL. now desert Shitter has come down to 450 from 600.
> According Pakistan MoDO YEARBOOK 2013-14 & 2014-15 only 5 AKs were produced in this 2 years.



Shit eater AK and variants were designed by Pakistan which was the sole financerof AK project. .

Shit eater in 2012 HIT and NORINCO signed a deal to market AK and it's lower end variants to international buyers and the profit being shared (see the link)

http://tribune.com.pk/story/462962/defence-production-hit-norinco-sign-marketing-sale-deal/


Shythead MODP report is also available on PDF and posted by @HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

@waz @HRK @Irfan Baloch 

Check this guy plz.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Good News. Does POF also sells to PAF and Pak. Navy?

Does Air Weapon Complex also do export or is it only fulfilling own requirements?


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lmao shyt head can't accept the reality.
> 
> 
> @Areesh checkout this clown.



I have more pain for this clown. But for now I would give it a pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hawksway4

and can you share the score of the others!


----------



## Awan68

Gregor Clegane said:


> ROFL.
> Myanmar defence weapons is fully in Burmese and all it's subscribers are Burmese.It is by far the largest.
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Your defence minister never mentioned anything about Myanmar.
> 
> I fact your PAC was red faced after Iraq cancelled purchase of Mushshak as confirmed by fatman17
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Myanmar-Defence-Weapons-210114122377899/
> 
> Myanmar to did the same


And lol what were u saying about myanmar???, with jets already bieng produced for them now in pac..


----------

